# Huawei Mate 10 firmware update...



## stefanels (Nov 26, 2018)

Hello all, i just got from a friend a brand new Huawei Mate 10, but the bad side is that the phone was a DEMO unit (C652) and was updated to work with GSM... I am stuck at firmware version 103 (sept 2017) and i would like to upgrade to the latest version 153 (oct 2018) but i must change the firmware to EU (C432)... Anybody here can guide me how to do a ReBrand/DeBrand? I was over at XDA but i found nothing useful...

PS - i don't want to brick my phone because now it's functioning OK but the firmware is old... Thanks in advance


----------

